# How to get AWESOME Death metal tone with the line6 Toneport



## Turbo Chainsaw (Dec 1, 2008)

I am posting this because I was frustrated for nearly a month trying to get a good tone that didnt sound muddy with my seven string guitar. Line 6 does not really cater to 7 string players as much, especially not ones who turn up the gain and rip it off all while tuning their lowest string down to drop A to rock the bowels of an unholy hell.

Thus I give you....... THE KEY TO AWESOME DEATH METAL TONE.



there are a lot of amps you COULD use hypothetically with in the gear box program, but DO NOT USE GEARBOX. You are going to need podfarm to get the sounds I am talking about. Download it through the line 6 monkey.

Once you have pod farm, open it up and set your rig to dual amping. You will see a button in the upper right hand corner of the window.

this is how I have it set up. On your top channel Set up a noise gate, adjust it so NO extra sound bleeds through. Actually set this up on both channels along with a screamer on both channels too. Dont go too crazy with the gain. on the top channel, I run the spinal puppet with a flat eq. Drive set at about 6. Now THIS is where it gets funky. Go to the cabinet setting under the pannel for the spinal puppet. You want to switch your cabinet to the 2x2 mini T model miced with the sm 57 on axis. All done? Good.

So now we go on to channel two. You should already have a screamer and noise gate set up. the amp you want to use is the Brit J-800. Stick this sucker in the loop. Also with a flat eq. (note that the flat eq is so you can geta decent tone for recording.). once you have this set up, the big suprise comes in. Go to the cab sim just like before and pick out the Classic 8x10 bass cabinet. miced with the tube 47 close setting. For SOME STUPID REASON, this works WONDERS for teh low end in your tone. it may take some tweaking to get a good sound, perhaps even lower the gain a little bit...but using this setting to record into reaper has gotten me some CHUNKY tone dude. Very heavy, very metallic. If you like cannibal corpse, monstrosity, morbid angel, and all the good florida death, you should not be displeased. Also note that I did this using a stock Ibanez 7 string with stock dimarzio pickups. I have not tried it with EMG's so i am not sure how that would sound. Mess around with it and let me know what you think. thanks!

Jack


----------



## Elysian (Dec 1, 2008)

why not save the patch and attach the l6t file to your post? then you wouldn't have to explain anything


----------



## Dead but Dreaming (Dec 3, 2008)

Or post a sound clip  I don't have a 7 string at the moment, but I'll try it out. Sounds interesting! I have some pretty good tones right now, but I'm using a different cab setup. 4x12 Line 6 cabs with the "newer" looking mic. I can't remember what it's called.


----------



## jaxadam (Dec 3, 2008)

I will have to remember this, since I am planning on picking one of these up in the near future.


----------



## errnestoo (Dec 3, 2008)

yea seriously wheres the patch file!?!??!?!?!?!? lol


----------



## led-ua (Dec 3, 2008)

I apologize for my interrupting, but as the title says "Death metal ton with the line6 Toneport" I'd like to mention that you can get some nice tones through the good-quality sound card not only via Pod Farm.
As I received my new 7 string baritone Ibanez RG7421XL, I made some sloppy recording were you can evaluate a tone I've got from Peavey Revalver MkIII with V30 implulses:
SoundClick demo: RG7421XL -> RevalverMkIII [BTM]
You can notice I tried to play some Beneath The Massacre stuff, so please don't blame me - it's rather difficult to tap after moving from 24.75" to 27" scale.
If somebody considers this tone as somehow good, I will definitely share the presets.


----------



## Randy (Dec 3, 2008)

Add the Metal Shop to it.


----------



## abysmalrites (Dec 3, 2008)

led-ua said:


> I apologize for my interrupting, but as the title says "Death metal ton with the line6 Toneport" I'd like to mention that you can get some nice tones through the good-quality sound card not only via Pod Farm.
> As I received my new 7 string baritone Ibanez RG7421XL, I made some sloppy recording were you can evaluate a tone I've got from Peavey Revalver MkIII with V30 implulses:
> SoundClick demo: RG7421XL -> RevalverMkIII [BTM]
> You can notice I tried to play some Beneath The Massacre stuff, so please don't blame me - it's rather difficult to tap after moving from 24.75" to 27" scale.
> If somebody considers this tone as somehow good, I will definitely share the presets.


Sounds 
Almost sounds exactly like BTM's tone. Good stuff.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 3, 2008)

Randy said:


> Add the Metal Shop to it.



i really really tried to get a good sound out of the big bottom amp, but I keep going back to the treadplate.....


----------



## Variant (Dec 3, 2008)

I'll have to give this a try... the Marshall JCM800, and JCM900 distortion channel amp models both sound really good with a hot pedal in front of them.


----------



## Meldville (Dec 4, 2008)

led-ua said:


> I apologize for my interrupting, but as the title says "Death metal ton with the line6 Toneport" I'd like to mention that you can get some nice tones through the good-quality sound card not only via Pod Farm.
> As I received my new 7 string baritone Ibanez RG7421XL, I made some sloppy recording were you can evaluate a tone I've got from Peavey Revalver MkIII with V30 implulses:
> SoundClick demo: RG7421XL -> RevalverMkIII [BTM]
> You can notice I tried to play some Beneath The Massacre stuff, so please don't blame me - it's rather difficult to tap after moving from 24.75" to 27" scale.
> If somebody considers this tone as somehow good, I will definitely share the presets.



Dude, that sounds sick. But doesn't the Revalver cost an asssssload of money?


----------



## led-ua (Dec 4, 2008)

Ben Hutcherson said:


> Dude, that sounds sick. But doesn't the Revalver cost an asssssload of money?


Thanks, bro! What concerns shareware, I've grown up in the country where intellectual piracy is something very usual, therefore I used a crack for Revalver And I like its sound VERY much


abysmalrites said:


> Sounds
> Almost sounds exactly like BTM's tone. Good stuff.


Thanks, but if Mr. Christopher Bradley listened to my poor cover, he would definitely knit his brow


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a PodXT, and I get some mint sounds out of it. I never got the metal pack, despite using hi-gain sounds 90&#37; of the time. I just use a Treadplate with a noise gate on, very little compression, a tube screamer model and a little reverb. In the AIR cab modelling settings I use Marshalls, called T75s I think. They sound much fatter and yet tighter than the Mesa cab model. Just a bigger sound overall. All that together makes a top notch metal sound, though I must admit, Pods can make crap tones too. The preset patches are evidence enough!


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes i will be picking one of these up soon so i will definently try that. Good idea using a bass cab by the way


----------



## Nayel (Jan 18, 2009)

man this is a nice tone! 

can you share this preset pls? I really like this deep sound


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 19, 2009)

Does the Metal Shop addon (and FX junkie) work with POD farm or just Gearbox? I like Pod Farm Much better. I didn't even know I could download until this post so Thank You!!! I had the old Toneport GX that they were selling for $50 on AMS.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jan 20, 2009)

The POD recording tips, tricks, and eq-ing thread

/thread


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 20, 2010)

Actually, half the POD advices and settings are irrelevant to POD _Farm_.


----------

